

Wii-js, interact with Nintendo Wii via Javascript - Klonoar
https://github.com/ryanmcgrath/wii-js

======
frankdenbow
Still not sure how this exactly works. This is for browsing the web on the
wii, correct?

~~~
Klonoar
Ah, yes, I've been up all night working on some other stuff, wanted to throw
this up before I sleep. Guess my title was a _bit_ misleading, but you are
indeed correct.

It's a Javascript library that makes interacting with the Wii-remotes in the
Opera browser that's on the Wii event-based instead of requiring devs to
constantly poll it. It also just takes into account a lot of the odd
differences; couldn't find a consistent, solid API for all of this, felt like
there should really be one.

~~~
mrpollo
Wondering what was the motivation behind this project, can you it share with
us?, i can see your library getting big if Nintendo keeps their current
browser on the Wii U, i too hope they push harder on the web this time

~~~
Klonoar
It's kind of two fold.

1) I have a large interest in teaching children how to program, and I think
that getting them to build and run something on a game console speaks more to
their minds than a computer. Kids by and large want to own a domain, it's just
part of growing up - videogames tend to fill this role for them, so I think
it's worth expanding on. There hasn't really been a game console throughout
history (to my admittedly short knowledge) that a kid could just build and run
stuff on.

I've got some more stuff in this vein I plan to release over the next two
weeks, should be pretty fun.

2) I love Node.js, but I feel like that's where all the fun JS is happening
these days. The Wii appealed to me in this regard as it's a platform where
nobody had really tread this ground - there were one or two half-baked
approaches around, but due to Nintendo trying to keep it kinda secret-ish none
of them ever really got that far.

In a sense, the Wii is "the other other Javascript platform that nobody thinks
about". ;)

~~~
mrpollo
First of all thanks for sharing this, i completely agree with you, Node is
where all the fun is happening right now in the JS world but there are more
areas where it could span specially in Gaming, since JS is growing in
popularity i think in the following days we will keep seeing more places where
we can use our JS skills, i just hope that Nintendo picks up where they left
with their browser, but i wont blame them if they limit what you can do with
it. In another topic i think that you picked a great way to empathize by
working on a console, ill be paying attention to your releases. Excellent work

------
hobonumber1
This looks awesome! Great work dude.

~~~
Klonoar
Thanks, it's much appreciated!

